

Sojuznik Snowden: A solid Russian investment - meriksson
http://www.c4isrnet.com/article/20131015/C4ISRNET18/310150023/Sojuznik-Snowden-solid-Russian-investment

======
meriksson
This was a fascinating read for me, made me think. I would love to hear some
thoughts on this from the HN community.

My own reflections: [http://meriksson.net/an-alternative-view-on-
snowden](http://meriksson.net/an-alternative-view-on-snowden)

------
Intimatik
Thank you, tovarisch Snowden!

